# Volume anormal d'iBooks



## Plgt (18 Octobre 2012)

Alors que mon iPad 2 ne contient qu'une dizaine de pdf et quelques livres au format epub (au total, moins de 1G de données), la ligne iBooks dans la rubrique "utilisation" des préférences affiche 3,1G.
D'ou vient cette inflation et comment la réduire?
Merci de vos suggestions.


----------



## Plgt (18 Octobre 2012)

J'ajoute que j'ai aussi un iPad1, qui lui est plus rempli. Les volumes stockés sur le 1 et le 2 peuvent-ils s'additionner sachant qu'ils sont sur le même compte Apple.


----------

